# Hulu Aspect Ratios



## AU Lax (Nov 30, 2017)

So, we have 1 - Bolt and 3 - Minis. On the Bolt, all of the older media, TV and Movies, used to show correctly in 4x3 aspect ratio. Now they are zoomed to fill the 16x9 in and and the bottom is cut off. On the Minis, they display correctly in the 4x3 aspect ratio.

Any ideas other than reporting it to Tivo?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

AU Lax said:


> So, we have 1 - Bolt and 3 - Minis. On the Bolt, all of the older media, TV and Movies, used to show correctly in 4x3 aspect ratio. Now they are zoomed to fill the 16x9 in and and the bottom is cut off. On the Minis, they display correctly in the 4x3 aspect ratio.
> 
> Any ideas other than reporting it to Tivo?


This happens on my Samsung UHD, its Hulus issue.


----------



## AU Lax (Nov 30, 2017)

That doesn’t explain why on one TiVo device is displays correct and on another is stretches the image unless they are running different software.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I know this has been mentioned, but check the 'Panel' settings (zoom) in TV Mode before starting Hulu and see if that makes any difference.

-KP


----------



## AU Lax (Nov 30, 2017)

Already on Panel. Have to do that so media played in Plex would display correctly. I believe that this is a Tivo issue since on the Minis, Hulu is displaying correctly just not on the Bolt.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

AU Lax said:


> Already on Panel. Have to do that so media played in Plex would display correctly. I believe that this is a Tivo issue since on the Minis, Hulu is displaying correctly just not on the Bolt.


It doesn't display correctly on my Roamio or Samsung either.


----------

